# Re-Wrapping Rods



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I recently acquired some older Fenwick offshore trolling rods. The thing I like about them is that they are beasts and have stainless steel gimbles! What I don't like about them is that they are 3 different colors of shit brown and the guides are older roller guides. What would it cost to have the rods stripped down to the blanks, painted black, new fuji or aftcoroller guides, new grips,and re-wrapped? If it's going to be just as expensive as buying new rods, then I will sell these and do that, but if it's cheaper to re-wrap I will go that route. I've never looked into anything like this before, so I look forward to everyone's input.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You are basically talking about more work than starting from scratch. You not only have to strip the rods and refinish and then but materials and then re wrap. You might find someone to do all that for less butI seriously doubt it.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks man. That's kind of what I figured. I will just sell these and move on to something else. I appreciate it!

Bob


----------

